
Emergency Declared Over Measles Outbreak in Anti-Vax ‘hotspot’ Near Portland OR - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/01/23/an-anti-vaccination-hotspot-near-portland-suffers-public-health-emergency-over-measles/
======
sebazzz
I wonder how people - anti vaxxers - will learn. Do we really need a huge
epidemic of a preventable decease with a lot of hurt (or worse) children
before sanity returns?

